# MiracleGrow



## crazygregg (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi new here,
I have a 46 gal bowfront planted tank & was wondering if anyone has ever tried sprinckling a little Miracle grow all perpose plant food into their tanks? wolud this work to fertilize my plants possible or kill all my fish? any thoughts?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

crazygregg said:


> Hi new here,
> I have a 46 gal bowfront planted tank & was wondering if anyone has ever tried sprinckling a little Miracle grow all perpose plant food into their tanks? wolud this work to fertilize my plants possible or kill all my fish? any thoughts?


My box of Miracle Grow say that it has ammonia derived nitrogen; so, I wouldn't use it in my tank. It might kill fish.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Miracle Gro is a terrestrial plant fertilizer that will cause algae blooms if it gets into your water column but it shouldn't kill fish.
I know some NPT'ers recommend it underneath a PFS cap but I wouldn't just in case you accidentally break the cap while cleaning and end up with a bloom from hell.

- Brad


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried it, only put a few pellets in once a while though, there were increased brown algae in the water, but my vegi fish took care of it though.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I though some one just ask the same thing not too long ago? or I am seeing doubles? Anyway, it have too my PO4 that you fish tank can have with would cause algae... like BBA.


----------

